# Who makes Trauma Shears?



## DT4EMS (May 2, 2006)

I am looking for a company that can "create" a version of Trauma Shears for me. I have a specific interest in mind.

Anyone know of a manufacturer? I would be ordering in bulk.


----------



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

Omg you suck DT lol. I've been trying to get 2 businesses going over a year and a half and you're popping stuff out like candy.  

I have no idea where you could get that info, just be careful, I know some of these "manufacturers" aren't always what they claim to be.  Good luck!


----------



## DT4EMS (May 2, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Omg you suck DT lol. I've been trying to get 2 businesses going over a year and a half and you're popping stuff out like candy.
> 
> I have no idea where you could get that info, just be careful, I know some of these "manufacturers" aren't always what they claim to be.  Good luck!



Bwahaha!! Actually I want to do a little modification to them and have them available at DT4EMS courses.

And as far as the business thingy.......... I need about 10 of them to feed my Basketball Team sized family..........Bwahaha!!!


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2006)

what are you thinking about doing? I assume a minor modification to make them a better "defensive tool" - I'm curious... you can PM me if you want...

I'll probably want a couple of pairs.... so long as they aren't the bigshears.com $60 shears...


----------



## fm_emt (May 2, 2006)

It's probably going to be somewhere in China. 

But otherwise, look up a company that specializes in prototypes. Consider asking a marketing research firm too.. they might know.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 3, 2006)

Hey RC I will do some diggin on the marketing research. ANd Jon, you got PM!!


----------



## TedDM4605 (Jan 13, 2007)

Any news on this Kip?

Ted


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 13, 2007)

TedDM4605 said:


> Any news on this Kip?
> 
> Ted




Nope. I am hoping to hear about some stuff when Jerry gets back from a conference this week. (trying to get corporate sponsors )


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 14, 2007)

When are we going to see that magazine cover?  I wish you and the team would make out to my neck of the woods.... oh one can always dream!^_^


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 15, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> When are we going to see that magazine cover?  I wish you and the team would make out to my neck of the woods.... oh one can always dream!^_^




Heya 

Hit me up with a PM of your email addy and I will send you a pic of it I took. Yes............. you can still read the article.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you darlin!


----------



## EMTSTRONG (Nov 24, 2009)

If you still need someone to make modified trauma shears let me know.  We are making our own. _**removed hyperlink - Please contact member via PM**http://www.trauma-shears.com_


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 25, 2009)

The guys at www.countycomm.com seem to be able to make, forage, adapt or improvise damn near everything.

If you'd like some custom work, I know a dozen or so knife-makers.  Wouldn't be cheap, but we could all have hand forged Ti shears


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. EMTStrong....... I sent you an email. We gave a "taste" of our "TTS" course at the EMS Expo....... I think we opened some eyes.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 25, 2009)

*Watch out for Chinese national companies.*

An acquaintance licensed with some to make and distribute her copyrighted ceramic figurines and they blithely blew past her, not paying her royalties and ripping off her designs while selling thousands of units in Malaysia, Korea, California, etc..

I don't know about your design, but the old Tetrasnip design is pretty much the practical epitome...light, relatively cheap, cuts like the devil, hard to stab someone accidentally with them, and capable of being produced largely by being stamped and not forged.

Oh, and you can clumsily open cans with them. How about making a Tetrasnip with a P-38 opener built into the handle, LED light, laser to show your cut line like a circular saw, and an IPod for our personal theme music?

VERY best luck!

(Oh, and as the comic says,  "ALL RIGHTS RESERVED"   )


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 25, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> An acquaintance licensed with some to make and distribute her copyrighted ceramic figurines and they blithely blew past her, not paying her royalties and ripping off her designs while selling thousands of units in Malaysia, Korea, California, etc..
> 
> I don't know about your design, but the old Tetrasnip design is pretty much the practical epitome...light, relatively cheap, cuts like the devil, hard to stab someone accidentally with them, and capable of being produced largely by being stamped and not forged.
> 
> ...



Ha!! That's awesome! I never thought of the Ipod touch 

Nope...... we are wanting it to be even harder to be viewed as a "tool" that would stab. I have a design in mind but cautious about how much I put out. Tons of  McBlackbelt schools has started trying to claim to teach EMS Self-Defense over the past few years.........

I have a program for trauma shears that is no different than other "tools" that have had systems built around them.........

Think about it....... the "Bo staff" was a tool to carry water pails. The Tonfa aka PR-24 (side handle baton) was created and used to grind rice etc. Nearly every "weapon" was designed as a tool first then adapted for the "last ditch" need.

People made fun of what we were doing for years. Now we have really started drawing attention for the progress we have made in scene safety for providers all over the world.

Not Ninjas or fighters just real world escape tactics.........


----------

